# Clutch/ brake pedal interchange



## PontiacDave (Jun 9, 2009)

I am currently "building" a 1965 Lemans as a daily driver. It has a two speed automatic and I am in the process of converting it into a 4-speed. I have everything but the pedals. I just purchased a used set of pedals and was told they were from a '66 GTO. I realize now that they are actually from a '67 GTO so they will not work with out A LOT of work. These have the 'bolt and nut' at the pedal pivot and apparently what I need is a 'pin' style. Does anyone know what year and model GM cars would have the correct set up for me? Getting one from a GTO/ Lemans/ Tempest is proving difficult. I would prefer OEM as opposed to aftermarket....most of the aftermarket clutch linkages I have purchased in the past were either wrong or poorly made. Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## D1147 (Sep 3, 2009)

I Ran Into The Same Problem Whe Restoring My 65'. 66' And 67' Will Not Work. You Need A Set From A 64' Or 65' A Body (chevelle, Lemans, Skylark, Cutlass). Should Be Able To Find Them On Ebay.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

You should be able to get good money for the 67 set up as it was a 1 year only arrangement. Put em on ebay !!!

Where are the pics of this car ?? !!


----------

